# Who makes the best motors?



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I think this might be a enlightening topic of opinion. 
Who makes the best motors? And why?
Is it reliability, total hp output, torque, sound, ease to mod, aftermarket support, fun behind the wheel? Only motors or cars you have experience with, I don't care what a friend or magazine says. 
This is purely opinion but says a lot about who likes what. 
You expect me to say BMW but I say the porsche 928 v-8s are my fav. Either sohc or dohc. They have tons of torque but pull to redline smooth and strong. You can mod them easily like any ol v-8. They rumble like a chevy 350 too. The chevy LS1 may be my #2. They have done a great job with an old design.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Who here can afford a Porche V-8 ?

Also they are engines, not motors :wave:

BG


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Eh huh, engines then. Obviously you have not seen the prices of 928s these days. 1500 for running models. Treat it like any $1500 v8 powered car and it's a fun toy. And the motor vs engine thing... How about powertrains then. Who said cars are all powered by gas these days


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I loved the Yamaha in my old SHO. Hand-built in Japan that engine and powerful as anything!


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Best for reliability? The Japanese, in my opinion.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

For awesomeness? The 7.0l V8 in the '68 Shelby Mustang GT500KR


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The LSx engines are not an old design. They are completely different from the old small block Chevy engine. Unless you mean it's old because the first ones came out in '97. Or, because they have an in block cam.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah I meant old as in pushrods, great little aluminum motor though. They have come a long way from the 50s. I thought the lt1 was good in the 90s, but the ls motors are so much better all around. Have yet to drive a z06 7.0 or zr1 but 5.7l z06 is impressive. We have seen a few euro cars come by the shop with ls based motors and the run hard. Ls1 Porsche 944 kits make a great car so much better


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

And those stick shift sho taurus's are such an odd combo that is so much fun. In highscool a buddy's dad had one and unless you have driven one you just don't understand. It is one of the best revving motors I have seen. Rough on clutchs. Have you seen jay lens shogun?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The overhead cam is not new technology either. It goes back to at least 1898. Sunbeam had them in cars in 1912. Lots of WWI aircraft engines were overhead cam. Here's a link to some of the history of the automobile engine:

Automobile Engine History


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depends on perspective. 12.7L Series 60 Detroit gets my vote, average 1.2 million before a tear down, pre EGR engines 7.5 MPG @ 370Hp.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Depends on perspective. 12.7L Series 60 Detroit gets my vote, average 1.2 million before a tear down, pre EGR engines 7.5 MPG @ 370Hp.


Don't know much about semi motors, @370 hp , how much torque are they pushing? Around 1000? I know those bully dog modded pick up motors push a lot. Impressive miles between overhauls. Keep America supplied truckers


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

About 1650 @ 1400 RPM on the older ones


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Do what?? 1650 ft lbs?? Too bad they don't rev past 3k. Never got used diesels.....prefered the 8k rpm of a smallblock before valve float. But I wasn't hauling freight.....but did haul the mail!!


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

You don't see many small blocks spin that fast. Ford maybe because of the shorter stroke. Your ride?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

57 Chevy.....283ci 4 spd. Had a 64 Impalla SS with 327ci that was no match for the 57. Yeah....I over-revved a few times....:lol:. Lost traction on wet pavement and lost every damper spring in the clutch disc when I caught 2nd gear....that was a major over-rev!! Hit 2nd just fine but the tires broke loose.....heard something break and coasted to the side of the road but still could move. Put it on the rack and pulled the tranny.....clutch facing was intact but all damper springs were gone. Inspection plate was removed prior to the incidence and all "evidence" was blown out the bottom.....good thing or I may have had worse damage. 

Tranny was a T10....engine was a basic 283. Block was decked and running peaked heads....exhaust was 270hp FI with cross-over. Carb was 715 DI Holley that was pinned. A 289 never stood a chance.......never bowed down to a Ford but I rely on them today......but not for racing.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds nice. Can't say I have ever seen one with a four speed like that. Maybe Barrett Jackson on speed. At car shows you only see automatics, very cool.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

8K? The top on these is 1875 RPM


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

8K was a mistake.....lost traction, missed a shift, or just plain pedaled too hard.....oops. Lucky I didn't have rods coming out the side of the block or through the pan......typical young kid back in the late 60's. 

The Chezzie was a plain old 210 that started out as a powerglide. I remember starting the change in Feb.....outside, on the ground in the snow, with cold tranny fluid running down my arms. Luckily I had a friend who could weld the ball (clutch pivot) on the frame for me. Saved up my pennies (actually I was working a summer job as an apprentice carpenter.....cleared $100.01 a week....still remember) and bought a used T10 from a friend of a friend and a Hurst from Jegs. Next was a 715 Dual Inlet Holley from Jegs for $45....brand new and in the box. 

The real heartbreaker was 2 friends that had 57 BelAir convertibles......bet they wished they had them now!! One was the Red and the other was the turquois. That was back in the day before classic cars were classic......early Camaros, Chevelles, Cudas were common. My buddy had a 67 GTX 440 4sp (conv) that I drove often.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think the best engine ever made was a tossup between the 4.3 GM and the Chrysler 225 CI.
I've had cars and trucks with both in them the 4.3 was in my 89 s-10 Blazer and that rig was a powerhouse, the 225 I had in an old 80 La Baron that my exwife ran for 6 months with no oil drain plug while I was at sea, that engine ran fine until 1989 when I was wiped in a parking lot.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I will agree the 4.3l is a worthy motor. The 3/4 350! The early one without the balance shafts is a simpler and better setup. I remember reading an article where they built one with 325 hp for I think $500, and then add power adder.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

SABL said:


> 57 Chevy.....283ci 4 spd. Had a 64 Impalla SS with 327ci that was no match for the 57.


'58 impala 540, now thats what im talking about


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

540. As in a punched out 502? Crate motor or home built


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, home built, 'vette disks and everything.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yall want a good one?......Cummings turbo diesel V8.................need I say more?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There is nothing good about a 9-0-nothing Cumins.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes their is..............parts are readily available LOL

Really though I never had any problems with one except the turbo will go every now and then, and I think I had one bad injector pump.

Bu if not the Cummings how about the Cadillac 500ci? Not the factory one the bored out rebuilt 454


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

The fatter the engine, the better. :grin: IMO anyway.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Uh huh 

Only problem is right now my Jeep has a 131 converted over to run fuel injection. the original 150 2.5 was shot by a Fram oil filter and I got the chance to get a WW2 engine, so I did, best mover I ever made for My jeep. Unless I can ever get a 4.3 that is in good shape.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Only experience I had with Jeeps is a '95? Grand Cherokee, only reason was the 4.0l strait 6. Lovely sounding engine, even more so when driving through the dales, half the exhaust system fell of, but golly did it sound nice 

As for the best motor, i been looking through this:
HowStuffWorks "1967, 1968 Ford Mustang"
And god do I wish I could have been around and bought one in the 60's, or even the 70's. Anything smaller than a 6cyl, IMO, isn't worth looking at. + as big as possible!


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

LOL Jeep exhaust systems rot out easy, thats because of how we drive them.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah, it was pretty close to where it cam out of the engine too, a bugger to sort out.

anyway, you mean a chevy 4.3? Lots a people been having problems fitting then into the jeeps


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep and those people usually end up here asking questions 

Heres another good motor Chrysler 4.7 V8


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeh lol, like this guy here:
The swap is offically underway... - JeepForum.com
Its funny seeing his struggle :laugh:

THAT is a proper engine, though I have to say the 4.7 is better suited to the Dodge RAM than the Jeep GC.
Apparently Jeep is making a 5.8l strait six with 265hp and 290 lb-ft of torque - bet that'll be nicee!

Yeah, what Jeep do you have?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I bet it is too

As for the Jeep forum I left that place a long time ago for the Wrangler forum, Jeep forum is more like pirate 4x4 to me, I liek wrangler forum better, more specific to the classic jeeps.

I've seen the design of the 5.8L straight, if that engine holds up it'll be one of the best ever made and any vehicle manufacturer with a brain will buy them and put them in their vehicles.


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

5.8l straight 6! That will be worth a test drive even though I don't buy new cars. 1L per cylinder, with the better harmonics of the straight vs a V motor. Very nice


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's 311.2 Cubic Inch, Ford had a 340 L6 in the 60's through the 70's, GMC a 302 L6 in the 50's that was a beast, along with the 502 GMC and RD450 IH heavy truck inline 6's


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

5.8l is 355 in, I knew about fords 300 straight 6 but not the older stuff you stated. The heavy truck stuff is a whole different world from anything I work on. Prob great motors though, I think straight motors are some of the best. In the teens and twenties I believe there were strait 8s and some inline 4 and 6s that were something like 12L or more. But they made 200hp


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry 5.8l is 353 cubic inch


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There was a 251 ci Straight 8 Pontiac up until 1954 when it was replaced by the 267 v8


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

For the neat factor its a shame everything is done on computers. Back then people would try different setups and designs trying to one up the next guy. It made some very cool cars. Now its rare to find a truly unique setup that's gets past the being a concept car. The OPOC and Deltic motors are some neat designs. Deltic is an older one but cool. The opoc would be a funky car motor if it makes it


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Talking of the best engines, may I suggest this:

*DU-Sulzer 12RT A96C* - Engine used in the Emma Maersk, the largest ship in the world today. Its just funny its called _Wartzilla_ :laugh:


> The Wartsila-Sulzer RTA96-C turbocharged two-stroke diesel ship engine is the most powerful and most efficient prime-mover of _super ships_ in the world today. The Aioi Works of Japan’s Diesel United, Ltd built the first engines and is where some of these pictures were taken.
> 
> It is available in 6 through 14 cylinder versions, all are inline engines. These engines were designed primarily for very large container ships. Ship owners like a single engine/single propeller design and the new generation of larger container ships needed a bigger engine to propel them.
> 
> The cylinder bore is just under *38″* and the stroke is just over *98″*. The engine weighs in at *2,300 tons* and is capable of delivering *109,000 horsepowe*r.​


6cyl inline engine? Whataboutit?
Now THAT would be nice to play with :laugh:


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

I didn't think this was a competition but I think we found a winner. With a bore and stroke like that....isn't that an elevator?


----------

